# Termómetros para solo



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2011 às 19:14)

Hoje adquiri um termómetro para o solo para satisfazer a minha curiosidade a que temperatura chega o solo.

Aqui fica o dita cujo. Preço 15,85€.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2011 às 21:02)

Umas fotos do bicho 

Pela análise que tive a fazer, ele em relação à Davis apenas tem um desvio de +0,1ºC a +0,2ºC (quando exposto totalmente ao ar)  o que é brutal. Mas ainda vai sofrer mais testes, e porei aqui mais fotos no futuro, inclusivé a medir a temperatura do solo que foi para isso que foi comprado


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Abr 2011 às 21:35)

Desculpa lá, mas não entendi nada....onde entra a Davis e o limão
E já agora o termometro, para não fugir ao tema..


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2011 às 21:36)

Ele disse que em relação à Davis lá fora talvez tem uma diferença de 0.1 a 0.2ºC. O limão é demonstrativo?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2011 às 21:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ele disse que em relação à Davis lá fora talvez tem uma diferença de 0.1 a 0.2ºC. O limão é demonstrativo?



Sim, quando o termómetro está exposto ao ar na rua, a diferença em relação à Davis é +0,1ºC/+0,2ºC.


----------



## filipe cunha (1 Abr 2011 às 21:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ele disse que em relação à Davis lá fora talvez tem uma diferença de 0.1 a 0.2ºC. O limão é demonstrativo?



Ah já entendi...custou mas cheguei lá


----------



## Zapiao (1 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

Quem diz solo tamb diz liquidos nao?


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Abr 2011 às 23:51)

Zapiao disse:


> Quem diz solo tamb diz liquidos nao?



Sim, tudo (ou quase).


----------



## Geiras (2 Abr 2011 às 00:08)

Bom para medir a temperatura do vinho


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 11:56)

Aqui fica uma foto do dito cujo em acção.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Abr 2011 às 12:03)

Muito interessante esse termómetro. Excelente relação qualidade/preço.


----------



## Zapiao (24 Abr 2011 às 21:18)

Ora bem, esse termo para ser profissional tem que marcar 0.0ºC enfiado num copo com gelo de preferencia moído. Faça isso e tire foto


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 21:38)

Zapiao disse:


> Ora bem, esse termo para ser profissional tem que marcar 0.0ºC enfiado num copo com gelo de preferencia moído. Faça isso e tire foto



Tendo em conta que ele vai dos -40ºC aos 230ºC isso é canja 

Eu farei isso sim, até poderá ser video.


----------



## Geiras (25 Abr 2011 às 01:44)

Muito bom, venham de lá esses testes


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Abr 2011 às 11:18)

Mário Barros disse:


> Hoje adquiri um termómetro para o solo para satisfazer a minha curiosidade a que temperatura chega o solo.
> 
> Aqui fica o dita cujo. Preço 15,85€.



Onde posso adquirir esse termómetro?


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Abr 2011 às 17:30)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Onde posso adquirir esse termómetro?



Em lojas de produtos de hotelaria/restauração. Ou então aqui na net.

Vídeo feito 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_3-Ltt21Gw"]YouTube        - Lacor 62459 thermometer[/ame]


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2011 às 12:48)

Mário esse termómetro tem uma autonomia de quantas horas?, é que eu á pouco comprei um e tem uma aun«tonomia de 200 e tal horas.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2011 às 12:56)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Mário esse termómetro tem uma autonomia de quantas horas?, é que eu á pouco comprei um e tem uma aun«tonomia de 200 e tal horas.



Deve ser dessa ordem também. Dura muito


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2011 às 12:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Deve ser dessa ordem também. Dura muito



O teu regista a Máxima?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2011 às 13:01)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> O teu regista a Máxima?



Não. Nem mínima, apenas temperaturas actuais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2011 às 13:03)

Sabes de algum de faça isso?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2011 às 13:15)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sabes de algum de faça isso?



Cá não há de certeza, se houver é tudo muito caro e é nos EUA.


----------

